#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Tecnico olt fiberhome

## andersonbezerra

BOM DIA AMIGOS!

sou novo aqui e queria se possivel um contato de algum tecnico que possa mim da um suporte com olt da fiberhome pago pois queria que ele fizece toda a configuraçao da mesma e assim cobrar os onorarios..


meu contato .anderson fone 819299 1012 email [email protected]

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Veja nesse link: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=168437

----------


## pinhais

Caro colega adquiriu um produto de excelente qualidade estamos usando aqui a 6 meses. 

Posso te ajudar.

Só cobro pois cobraram de mim.

Abraços.

----------


## andersonbezerra

Mim manda o seu contato não tem problema de pagar desde que resouva meu problema de configuração eu agradeço se vc poder mim mandar hum email com seu contato

----------

